# Thinking of adding an Australorp



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Just got my first group of 6 chicks and would like to add an Australorp. From what I've read they are a great dual purpose backyard bird.
#1: are they a friendly bird? Social? Mild?
#2: would they be ok if I added them to my other 2 week old chicks? 
Any advice would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

I have some australorps coming in my order next week. My dad had a whole flock of 25 australorps they are great birds gentle quiet and lay plenty of eggs. As to adding them to your other chicks I would think it would be fine, just keep in mind that the australorps are more docile and they may get picked on someone with more experience will weigh in Im sure.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_TYPICAL AUSSIES _*!
ALWAYS *MUCH BETTER than your "average"...whatever.

*FUN*, too *!

*_whoops...  ...._YOU were talking about CHICKENS ! ( Oh WELL ...same opinion. )
I think it is an "Austrolorp" that holds the WORLD'S RECORD for laying eggs over a full-year's time.

AND an attractive Chicken also *! 

-*ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I haven't had any Australorps. But I'm VERY PLEASED with my BUFF ORPINGTONS....from which AUSTRALORPS are based.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You'll love the Australorp breed. They're very sweet, docile, submissive, smart, friendly, and well, Lilah is stubborn. My Australorp is just turning 2 years old and she's just a love. Feathers shine a beautiful irridescent green/purple in the sunlight.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My tractor supply just got black australorps today but I'm holding out for a few wyandottes!


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you!! Ok, I feel pretty good now about adding a new Autrolorp chick or two to my little flock. I hope the lady selling them still have a couple left  they should all be about the same age and hopefully adjust well since they will be within two weeks of age with each other.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been raising Australorps with Buckeyes and Dom's this spring and the Australorps were much more "flighty" than the other two breeds?!?!? As they have gotten older (8 weeks now) they are more calm, shy and reserved compared to the Buckeyes and Dom's. Looking forward to see how they are as adult fowl. Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a few Australorps hens and I had to separate from my hens due to them being real docile.


----------

